# Dog Training Resources for Teens



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Last week I was on a backpacking trip followed by a day hike with some clients. The clients included a father and son and a son's friend.

One day I had my dog out with us and the kids (15 yr old) teenage boys, were super impressed with the dog. They asked a million questions about how I trained him to be like that. They even asked if the dog could find them,so we did a quick search with one of the boys while the others observed. On one of our other days out the other guide brought his dog (a very well trained BC). He is an ex-avi dog handler. The kids were floored to see two dogs in a row that well behaved. Though the other handler and I arrived at our results by a different method, the results are both good.

The kids both have dogs at home and are excited to train them after seeing a couple of good examples and raising their expectations. One boy has scars on his face from being bitten by his own dog while "playfighting". The father has e-mailed me asking me for some resources to get the boys started with their dogs.

Any one know of any books that would be simple for beginners looking to put some packwork and ob (I think they would be into some trick training as well) on some family pets? I am thinking something simple that will capitalize on their excitment and not get them too bogged down/confused by differing training philosiphies right off the bat. 

Nice to see young boys excited about training their dogs.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I'd recommend the Karen Pryor clicker training starter kit and the Leerburg Basic Obedience DVD set.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Also Shelia Booth's book 'Purely Positive'.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

4H might be some thing for them to look into.


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

> Koehlers books would make great reading as well.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Phil Dodson said:


> > Koehlers books would make great reading as well.


 
In all honesty I would have to agree with that. Even if they choose to take a different direction, everything should be looked at. Always something to pick up from all that's offered out there.
I think I may even have one of the old BW "Walkies" books hidden away somewhere.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions.

Should have known better than to expect a magic book[-X 

I was thinking I didn't want to send them away with a bunch of resources that gave conflicting advice and discourage them right off the get go. A lot of the ob books I have are bite sport related and I didn't want to scare them off  

Upon further reflection that is just how it is. We all likely learned from various sources, with various methods. We waded through the confusion of differing philosophies and found out what workded for us and the dogs we were training. I should probabaly send them a smattering of info from various sources and let them sort it out. 

If they are truely interested in dog training (starting with their pets) they will figure it out. I shouldn't pretend everyone in the dog world is in agreement...because they are not 

As Bob Marley said: "tell the children the truth"


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

> Another book I own and is great reading from the old days is

> Title: "Training Dogs"

> Author: Colonel Konrad Most


----------

